# Rosemary popcorn



## QSis (Nov 22, 2008)

Get the oil hot in the pan and heat it till "shimmery" hot. 

When you add the popcorn to the pan, also add some minced fresh rosemary. Wonderful!

I'm going to try some sage, next.

Lee

P.S.  I got the idea from Emeril.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 22, 2008)

Omigosh, Lee!  I love fresh rosemary and I have it year 'round in my herb garden.  What a treat!

This might be a nice packaged Christmas gift for someone who enjoys herb-flavored goodies.


----------



## sattie (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds awesome... I love popcorn!!!  Thanks Lee!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 28, 2008)

I will have to try this.  Thanks!

Barbara


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 30, 2008)

Last Christmas someone sent me rosemary cashews--they were addictive. 

This is the link to the recipe: Rosemary Cashews by Ina Garten


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds great. Can I use the kernels from the microwave bags or no?  Thyme would be good too.  I like grilled corn with thyme, butter and parmesan.


----------



## mbasiszta (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, Lee. I live in a condominium in Panama at this time of year (it's warm). The only herb plant I have put out on my balcony so far is rosemary. This popcorn (my favorite night-time snack) was fantastic! I love rosemary on all meats, but I would never have tried it on popcorn without this tip.

Thanks again, Lee.


----------



## QSis (Dec 2, 2008)

Glad you liked it, Marty!  

Jeekins, I think you can take the corn out of microwave bag and use it - don't see why not.

Lee


----------



## QSis (Dec 10, 2008)

Update:  Over the weekend, I tried throwing in a couple of teaspoons of chopped fresh sage leaves.  No flavor.

I'll try again, using more.

Lee


----------



## mbasiszta (Dec 10, 2008)

QSis said:


> Update: Over the weekend, I tried throwing in a couple of teaspoons of chopped fresh sage leaves. No flavor.
> 
> I'll try again, using more.
> 
> Lee


Geez, that is a surprise. As pungent as Sage is, you think the flavor would come through.


----------

